# "Wet" Dry rub ?



## 13spicerub (Oct 3, 2007)

I was watching Throwdown with Bobby Flay last night and while he did the most un-orthodox version of ribs, the guy he was going against did a true smoked spare ribs.  During the preparation, the competitor mixed the rub with a liquid (don't remember what it was) to make almost a thin paste before applying it to the ribs.  Said the liquid penetrates far more than the rub alone.


i've always just put the rub on dry but has anyone tried liquifying it? 

it makes sense with that the liquid would penetrate more, but i'm wondering if it would burn like if you put the mopping sauce on too early.

any suggestions of what liquid to add to the dry rub?


----------



## geek with fire (Oct 3, 2007)

I think it depends on what is in the wet stuff.  In Buzz's case, he uses worcestershire.  While worcestershire does have molasses and sugare in it, it's mostly malt vinegar, which shouldn't burn.

If I were going to try a paste, I'd probably just use malt vinegar just to make it wet, and use the spices in the rub for the desired flavor.

With that said, I think you'll get the same result by using yellow mustard to make the rub stick.  Either way, the wet will cook out.....in my humble opinion.


----------



## squeezy (Oct 3, 2007)

I agree with Geek basically ... not going to make a big difference to the end product.
I am curious though about Flay's method ... could you elaborate a bit on that?


----------



## geek with fire (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry to butt in here....but here's the link to the Food Network episode.  It has Flay's recipe for Asian Spice Ribs.  He oven cooks them which I'm sure are good.......but not BBQ 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/show..._50594,00.html


----------



## smokebuzz (Oct 5, 2007)

Vinegar, it opens the pours of the meat and allows the rub to penetrate, and i believe makes for a better barq, something i have done forever, it works, for me.


----------

